# Overdrive Control Switch: Doesn't Work



## jstluise (Mar 20, 2009)

94 Sentra LE GA16DE w/ auto

My overdrive control switch is not working, and before I start testing everything I thought I would check here. The switch has never worked since I've owned the vehicle. When I first got it, the O/D light on the dash would only light up if the car was in park and the switch was pressed (deactivating O/D)...but as soon as you would shift out of P, the light would go off, regardless of the switch position. And of course, the switch would not do anything while driving.

That was a few years ago. Now, the O/D light won't come on at all, with any shifter and button position. I am still unable to disable O/D while driving.

Because the dash light came on before, I am assuming my button is fine (I will test it). Is the only other part of that system the O/D cancel solenoid? Would a bad solenoid prevent the dash light from coming on at all?

-----
I was just browsing the FSM wiring diagram. It looks like the dash light should always work, regardless of the solenoid (assuming the switch is fine). I still don't know how shifting from P into other positions caused the light to go off. The FSM also shows a 10A fuse for the O/D switch circuit. I'll definitely check that first.

There is a component in the wiring diagram listed as the S.M.J. I'm not sure what that is....?

I guess it could be a ground issue too?




Any advice would be very helpful when I get start tearing into it. I really want to get it working!

Thanks


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Definitely check all grounds and fuses.
The O/D light not coming on is one thing.
Is the car still shifting in O/D regardless of button and shifter position?
This would be very noticeable above 50 mph.


----------



## jstluise (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

I am going to take a look today...I'll check the fuses, grounds, switch, and solenoid. If all those check out fine, I'll be at a loss because it seems there is another part of the system that I am not aware of.

When the car is in D, it will shift in O/D, regardless of switch position. Of course, when the trans is in 2 or 1, the behavior is normal.

I'll report back. Thanks!


----------



## jstluise (Mar 20, 2009)

Good news! All fixed!

Turned out to be a simple fix...the wires leading to the switch on the gear selector lever were broken. The wires fatigued from years of moving the gear selector and finally broke. I spliced in some new wire and its good to go.

I should have done this a long time ago! Thanks for the replies.


----------



## mmdas (Aug 20, 2016)

Can you post the steps to track that broken cable?

I took off shift lever & multimeter shows switch is ok. Mine is 2007 quest. Do I have to take out the radio/ac panel? from inside looks like a pair of yellow cable. 

where exactly your cable was broken? There this wire goes to? I like to test a the end point to verify if the wire is broken or something else is wrong.

Thanks,


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't think he'll answer you as he hasn't had any activity on this forum in the last six years. NissanHelp.com has downloadable factory service manual sections in their "knowledge base" which may be helpful to you.


----------



## Robert NZ (Apr 3, 2021)

jstluise said:


> Good news! All fixed!
> 
> Turned out to be a simple fix...the wires leading to the switch on the gear selector lever were broken. The wires fatigued from years of moving the gear selector and finally broke. I spliced in some new wire and its good to go.
> 
> ...


----------

